# اللجهة المصرية : أأمر على هوايا، تقول أمرك يا عنيّا



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

يزداد اعجابي باللهجة المصرية كل يوم

والان اريد معرفة ما يلي :

وخدتني ومشينا والفرح يضمنا
ونسينا يا حبيبي مين انت ومين انا
حسيت ان هوانا حيعيش مليون سنة
(وبقيت وانت معايا الدنيا ملك إيديّا
أأمر على هوايا .. تقول أمرك يا عنيّا )

الحين من الذي يقول ( أمرك يا عنيا ) ؟

حبيب الكاتب أم الدنيا ؟

ومن الذي يقول ( أأمر على هوايا ) ؟
هل هو الكاتب أم حبيب الكاتب ؟

ارجوا الرد السريع يا اخوتي 

تحياتي


----------



## Gamolly

الدنيا هي التي تقول "أمرك يا عنيّا". 


و الذي يأمر (الدنيا) على هواه هو الكاتب, و يتضح ذلك في قوله "[...]الدنيا ملك إيديّا".


----------

